# Things that Samuel Collingwood Smith wants the Internet to Forget



## Null (Dec 21, 2016)

Going to start posting these.

These are notices of European data protection removal from Google Search. I get one every time he sends in a complaint to Google. They only affect a) Google UK and other EU Google localizations, and b) searches including his name, not altogether.

*26-Oct-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...s-benvolastar-samuel-collingwood-smith.16771/

*26-Oct-2016*
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Matthew_Hopkins_News
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Collingwood_Smith

*26-Oct-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/“samuel-collingwood-smith-is-a-pedophile-and-child-rapist”.22571/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cummies-for-vordrak.19874/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordrak-samuel-collingwood-smith-matthew-hopkins-benovolus.16771/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...s-benvolastar-samuel-collingwood-smith.16771/


*26-Oct-2016*
https://lolcow.wiki/
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Development_Career_of_Samuel_Smith
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Law_Career_of_Samuel_Smith
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Political_Career_of_Samuel_Smith
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Smith_versus_Evanescence
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Smith_versus_Joshua_Moon
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Smith_versus_Kiwi_Farms
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Smith_versus_Twitter
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Samuel_Smith_versus_Wikipedia

*28-Oct-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...lastar-samuel-collingwood-smith.16771/page-36

*11-Nov-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/samuel-collingwood-smith.20065/

*10-Dec-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/samuel-collingwood-smith.20065/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...-matthew-hopkins-benvolastar-sam-smith.16771/

*21-Dec-2016*
https://kiwifarms.net/tags/evanescence/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/on-ou...he-war-aginst-samuel-collingwood-smith.23651/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/samuel-collingwood-smith-tries-it-defamation-of-police-chiefs.20060/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...-sam-smith-matthew-hopkins-benvolastar.16771/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...th-matthew-hopkins-benvolastar.16771/page-107
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...pkins-benvolastar.16771/page-107#post-1654784
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...th-matthew-hopkins-benvolastar.16771/page-135
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vordr...th-matthew-hopkins-benvolastar.16771/page-161
*
6-Jan-2016*
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Political_Career_of_Samuel_Smith#Pedophilia_Controversy


----------



## TL 611 (Dec 21, 2016)

Null said:


> *Here are the affected URL(s):*
> https://kiwifarms.net/tags/evanescence/


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 21, 2016)

Null said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/tags/evanescence/


Too good to be true


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 21, 2016)

Never forget the Cummies.

http://pastebin.com/C8n3mRXM


----------



## Null (Dec 21, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Too good to be true


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 21, 2016)

Why don't you just contest them?


----------



## Null (Dec 21, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Why don't you just contest them?


Because the form for submitting and contesting each individual link is very time consuming. I can't even imagine how much time he's spent submitting things. I'm going to start filing token protests.


----------



## repentance (Dec 22, 2016)

Null said:


> Because the form for submitting and contesting each individual link is very time consuming. I can't even imagine how much time he's spent submitting things. I'm going to start filing token protests.



Yeah, you should protest the Evanescence one.

Surprised he hasn't filed any for "Amy Lee".


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 23, 2016)

So Vordrak is resorting to an inept attempt at censorship: he thinks people in the EU and UK would only use European Google?


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 23, 2016)

repentance said:


> Yeah, you should protest the Evanescence one.
> 
> Surprised he hasn't filed any for "Amy Lee".


I would imagine the gag order against saying her name would include writing about her or saying it, and they takedown request would be legal proof that he has disobeyed it.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 23, 2016)

He's not barred from saying her name, just from repeating his false and malicious allegations that she's a child pornographer.

That ruling just cucked him so goddamn hard he's a glaring obvious aversion to mentioning her in any context whatsoever, because he is a pissweak cuckold.


----------



## Null (Jan 6, 2017)

https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Political_Career_of_Samuel_Smith#Pedophilia_Controversy


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> He's not barred from saying her name, just from repeating his false and malicious allegations that she's a child pornographer.
> 
> That ruling just cucked him so goddamn hard he's a glaring obvious aversion to mentioning her in any context whatsoever, because he is a pissweak cuckold.



Wait, why are you still here and posting?

Didn't he totally win against you or something?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Wait, why are you still here and posting?
> 
> Didn't he totally win against you or something?



lol


----------



## Kamiii (Oct 22, 2018)

I guess the internet will forget it, cuz all the links are screwed


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 3, 2019)

Haha vordrak sucks.

However, he was right about at least one single solitary thing.  That which sleeps is a scam.


----------



## James Smith (Apr 3, 2019)

Oooh. @Null With Brexit will these start showing up in UK search results again this April?


----------

